# Premium VPS plans @ 50% OFF and double memory on VPS for life - from £5 or less than $7 per month



## web-project (Dec 15, 2016)

Use WINTER50OFF coupon code in order to get 50% off and double memory on VPS for life for the following services:


Citrix Xen VPS - All Premium VPS plans


All our VPS plans comes with Anti-DDoS protection and game servers are welcome.Example of our Premium VPS plans:Premium VPS-100Guaranteed RAM: 1GB (1024MB) 2GB (2048MB)Disk Space: 100GBBandwidth: Unmetered on 1 Gbps port*Dedicated IP (IPv4): 1CPU: 4 vCPU Fair UseControl Panel: None, SSH access onlyServer Location: Roubaix, France (EU)Cost per month: £10.00 £5.00 (use WINTER50OFF coupon code)More information about Citrix Xen VPS - Premium VPS Plans at URL:https://www.web-project.co.uk/premium-vps-hostingPremium VPS-200Guaranteed RAM: 2GB (2048MB) 4GB (4096MB)Disk Space: 200GBBandwidth: Unmetered on 1 Gbps port*Dedicated IP (IPv4): 2CPU: 6 vCPU Fair UseControl Panel: None, SSH access onlyServer Location: Roubaix, France (EU)Cost per month: £20.00 £10.00 (use WINTER50OFF coupon code)More information about Citrix Xen VPS - Premium VPS Plans at URL:https://www.web-project.co.uk/premium-vps-hostingPremium VPS-400Guaranteed RAM: 4GB (4096MB) 8GB (8192MB)Disk Space: 400GBBandwidth: Unmetered on 1 Gbps port*Dedicated IP (IPv4): 4CPU: 6 vCPU Fair UseControl Panel: None, SSH access onlyServer Location: Roubaix, France (EU)Cost per month: £40.00 £20.00 (use WINTER50OFF coupon code)More information about Citrix Xen VPS - Premium VPS Plans at URL:https://www.web-project.co.uk/premium-vps-hosting_* - shared between other VMs on the VPS node_
_(for any late payments £25 charge fee and removal of lifetime discount as per terms and conditions)_Operating Systems Available:- CentOS 6.x and 7.x 64Bit- Debian 8 64Bit- Latest Fedora 64Bit- CloudLinux- any other OS on requestControl Panel Available: - SSH Access / Without Control Panel - Webmin Control Panel (optional)- cPanel and WebHost Manager (optional)- Vesta (optional)- Kloxo (optional)- ISPConfig 2 (optional)- ISPConfig 3 (optional)Network Speed:
Basic VPS NetworkTest ping IP: 46.105.246.50Test file: http://46.105.246.50/100MB.test Premium VPS NetworkTest ping IP: 46.105.166.136Test file: http://46.105.166.136/100MB.testNeed more information? 
Have any questions?Email: [email protected] with your sales inquiries.


----------

